# Interest check - Orks RP Thread



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey there everyone ive decided to try and start a Roleplay thread.

Ive also decided that im going to choose not to do it on the usual heroic, Good guy squad, that miraculously survives the odds and kicks ass. 

As the title says, this will be on Orks. 

Now this will make it a whole new way of writing rp entries. Because obviously you are an ork, and Orks are hilariously brutal, savage and simple minded. to be able to write like an ork, you have to think like an ork. 

For example: 

An imperial Guardsmen is trying to fix his vox caster, it doesnt work no matter how many procedures he goes through, so he takes it the techpriest to get it fixed.

Problem= solved

an ork is trying to fix his (stolen) vox caster, it doesnt work no matter how many times he beats it, so he takes it to the mek and sells it for 5 teeth.

Problem= solved (the ork way)


Your usual RP are strict because they want to stick to the 40K Fluff, however in this thread its perfectly normal for you to mug another player because you will be Orks!!! 

so im thinking this will be different and a lot of fun


so post if you would be interested in participating, im thinking of having around 8 players. You can have your character be a Nob, Ork boy or a Gretchin


the way this will work is it would end up being some sort of squad that start off in an ork camp and leave to go to a Waaagh. If you have any ideas about story line feel free to post because im going to need some help with planning.

thanks 

-Tech


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Like the idea, but it's been tried before rather unsuccessfully. If you can get a decent plotline going whilst still maintaining an Orky feel to it I know I'd be interested and I'm sure there're plenty of others who would be interested in a campaign that isn't just a typical Space Marines or Guardsmen campaign


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds like a lot of fun, as above the storyline will need to be very strong to carry it off.

Regardless I want to be a grot


----------



## Znoz (Feb 9, 2013)

How do you determine an ork size? - otherwise fights for leadership will end this RP really fast "Um' da biggest, um' da Boss!".


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Orks technically never stop growing, so I guess being true to fluff would result in the eldest Ork being 'Da Biggest', but I assume Tech would just either tell us who's in charge or have an NPC be the Warboss.


----------



## Znoz (Feb 9, 2013)

Firedamaged said:


> I guess being true to fluff would result in the eldest Ork being 'Da Biggest'


More posts on forum - more meat on ork? :3
Gretchin is my destiny.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

Hmmm plot line.....

Fuck this is a lot more difficult than i thought, 

ok how about this


_On the desert planet of Arinah wages a year-long war between the forces of the 203rd Cadian and the relentless Ork Waaagh. 5 kilometres from the FEBA a small ork camp is filled with huts, shacks and tents teeming with orks ready to reinforce the battle line._

If you dont like what i wrote just tell me and we can work out a better setting or better enemy. I just thought Guard would be good because they arent too hard to kill.


So theres the forces and the terrain now i just need to know What exactly everyone wants to be, ive got 2 people wanting to be Grots, Honestly i think that would be a lot of fun having a bunch of Gretchin trying to survive in a warzone. The thing is it could work because the little shits are known for being cunning and able to survive because of their size and speed. However being an ork, you become clumsy and stupid. Orks wouldnt think twice about running head long into a gunline. Whereas if everyone was a grot you can still keep your intelligence without it ruining the fluff.


So we can devise a plot once we have numbers and people vote on what they want to be, because how on earth are we going to think of a plotline if we had 4 gretchin, 2 orks and 3 nobz. I generally want to keep you guys together


And regarding "whos da boss" im quite happy to be a sneaky Grot while someone else can be a huge green target for the enemy


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I've done a WHFB Orc and Goblin RP previously and it was a lot of fun, it focused mainly on the interaction of the characters with small battles and a lot of exploration. I'll send a PM with the link if you wanna research?


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

yeah that would be great thanks:thank_you:


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Wouldn't have minded being a Mekboy or Weirdboy or something, but a grot should be interesting. I think it might work if we all were a variety of grotz, nobz and boyz but it would involve lots of deference and subtle manipulations from those being the smaller, sneaker grotz.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice idea, weirdboyz and meks would make it interesting. 


I just had a look at Ratvan's RP Orc thread and had an idea.


Everyone should have seen Lord of the rings, now the fellowship of the ring consisted of 
4 hobbits
2 Men
1 Elf
1 Wizard 
and 1 Dwarf 

Now a few members had a bit of friction at the start the team stuck together regardless of the diversity between the members. (At least until the end of FotR)

You should guess where im heading with this. If all the characters are on some sort of quest or something, with all the characters fighting towards the same goal it can work


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

4 grotz, 2 boyz, a stormboy, a Weirdboy and a mek?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like a good start, when you throwing up character sheets?


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

well im thinking players can choose from the following


Gretchin
Ork boy
Stormboy
Nob
Mek (Big Mek-maybe)
Weirdboy
Loota
Burna
Kommando
TankBusta
Dok (Painboy)


Players can choose two options from the character option list - For example you could be a Nob Kommando


Weapons and equipment being the usual

Slugga 
Shoota 
Stikkbomb 
Big shoota 
Helmet
Iron Jaw
'eavy armour
Power klaw - for nobz and big meks only

Post if you want something thats not listed here

But Gretchin can only have 

Grot blasta
small Stikkbomb
small Close combat weapons



Also with regards to Ork clans (Goffs, Deff skulls, Bad moonz etc etc) we'll discuss this later

but if you have anything in mind just post


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

2 options? Can think of some lethal combos with that, Loota/Kommando being the top, Dok/Mek, Stormboy/Burna and Weirdboy/Gretchin, or in fact most anything with grotz, vying for second. I'd probably go for a stormboy/mek or a straight up Weirdboy when we get started.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

yeah im thinking Stormboy-tank busta would be pretty lethal


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Grot Mek assistant with Blaster and spanner (CCW) pair of boots, burlap sack and loin cloth - I'm set. I shall name him Grunt and he shall be great at scavenging gubbinz


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

nice, grunt shall be a useful little creature.

now then i shall start writing up the recruitment thread


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm Brian and so's my wife!

I'm in though, will ask my other half this eve. 

Can I be a kommando's ammo runt called Gitsum? He has only a blasta, a huge box of ammo and a fancy hat which in fact used to be a codpiece from a Space Marine power armour.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Are you planning on having skorcha's for burna boys and tankhammers for tankbustas? That sort of thin helps set things apart. Personally i'd play a tankbusta grot with a stikbomb tied onto the end of a spanner to make a bone fide tank hammer. That never works.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

GRUNT submitted


----------



## Znoz (Feb 9, 2013)

Looking forward to use my "Leg Stabba" scrap-knife on enemy, as sneaky Gretchin.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Recruitment open http:// http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=129623


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

Warsmith, yeah thats what i was hoping everyone would figure out for themselves. 

And hey brian hopefully you and the missus can join us


----------



## RoleplayKutu (Jul 25, 2013)

The moment I saw the recruitement thread I hopped in, hope you like Wrenchgeerz


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

well hey all again i am writing to say that i am terribly sorry this did not get up and running, i got very busy with other work, sport and school commitments, and i just forgot. by the time i remembered i had a RP thread to manage it was about 3 weeks late.

again sorry to disapoint


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Late? Dunno about anyone else but I'm still here. RP threads tend to have lots of down time on this site, in case you haven't noticed. If you're still up to running it I'm sure there's plenty of people who would like to get in on the game.

FD


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

okay if anyones still interested just post


----------



## RoleplayKutu (Jul 25, 2013)

Will always be available and interested.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

You know I am


----------



## Znoz (Feb 9, 2013)

Silly, we must do it ork way - gather waaagh!

WAAAAAAGHHH!!!


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Waaaaaaagghhhhh!!!!!!


----------

